
Zombie Cookie: The Tracking Cookie That You Can’t Kill - amatheus
http://www.propublica.org/article/zombie-cookie-the-tracking-cookie-that-you-cant-kill?utm_source=et&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=dailynewsletter&utm_content=&utm_name=
======
username223
I assume the major trackers (Google, Facebook, etc.) are probably using this,
browser fingerprinting, something like evercookie, and a few other tricks I
don't know yet. They're also probably buying data through back-channels you
can't block, e.g. server logs from major news sites. But I'm just some nut-job
in a tinfoil hat. Would any people here with actual first-hand knowledge care
to share?

